# Lopper / Pruner head to fit Silky Hayate?



## RalphE (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi -

I'm interested in the option to make a Lopper / Pruner head fit the end of my Hayate pole. Any suggestions what might work? I see a few potentials:

SINTUNG 50 Lopper Head for HAYAUCHI Pole Saws : Silky Saws 

Tree Stuff - Pruner Heads


Obviously a plus for the Hayauchi if I had gone that route. Thanks, Ralph


----------



## Erwin (Jul 10, 2013)

get the silky one (1st link). The other one is tOOOO heavy for the pole.


----------



## RalphE (Jul 10, 2013)

Erwin said:


> get the silky one (1st link). The other one is tOOOO heavy for the pole.



Ever put that Silky one on a Hayate pole?


----------



## ATH (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a hayate. I have a Corona head that I put on it. I modified the coupling to fit on the oval pole (squeezed the female end in a vise until it fit).

If the Silky pruner was available when I did that, I would have just started with that. I am pretty sure it will fit on either silky pole saw...call a retailer (Sherrill, Bailey's, Wesspur, Treestuff, Midwest Arborist Supplies, etc...) and ask.


----------



## magictoad (Jul 11, 2013)

I have the Hayauchi pole saw and was looking at the Sintung lopper head the other day, you would not be able to use the top section on the Hayauchi pole as the weight of the Situng would make it unwieldy plus you would bend the top section with the pressure.

The Sintung is very well made and i will probably get one for the Hayauchi to use myself.


----------



## RalphE (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's an email thread from Treestuff... starting from the bottom ending top:



From: Luke Dunlevy TreeStuff.com 
Sent: Thursday, July 11, 2013 10:31 AM
To: Ralph 
Subject: Re: hayate

That is correct... not Silky. I used to carry it but got tired of giving refunds 

If you must have a lopper/pruner head you will need to get some Marvin fiberglass poles and a pruner head and go that route..... or grab the Sintung and go very easy on it....

https://www.treestuff.com/store/start.asp?category_id=123

Luke Dunlevy
TreeStuff.com

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Ralph 
To: Luke Dunlevy
Sent: Thursday, July 11, 2013 10:14 AM
Subject: RE: hayate

Hi Luke!

So is this item actually aftermarket?
SINTUNG 50 Lopper Head for HAYAUCHI Pole Saws : Silky Saws
I have not researched much but do think I saw very mixed reviews somewhere.

What is your best suggestion? I’m a homeowner with a mountain home on one acre… lots of trees and neighbors who I also help. I like tools that work well… i.e. Silky, Stihl, etc. even if I don’t make my living using them. That said, a lopper/pruner is not a super high priority (cosmetic pruning vs. fire mitigation).

Thanks,

Ralph 

From: Luke Dunlevy TreeStuff.com 
Sent: Thursday, July 11, 2013 7:52 AM
To: Ralph E Burns
Subject: hayate

Ralph,

Thank you for writing. Unfortunately, not of these pruner heads will fit without serious alteration to the head or your pole. I honestly don't know why Silky doesn't make an adapter etc. 

There is an aftermarket pruner head available for Silkys, but it is quite junky and breaks easily (I used to carry it)..... it is called the Sintung lopper (google it for more info)..... I am sorry I can't be of more help on this.

Thanks!

Luke Dunlevy
TreeStuff.com


First Name: Ralph
Regarding: Products and Services
Comments: Is there a good pruner head that I might be able to make fit to the end of my Hayate pole?

Tree Stuff - Pruner Heads


----------



## Erwin (Jul 11, 2013)

RalphE said:


> Ever put that Silky one on a Hayate pole?



NO, I guess that there is not one light enough to use with the Hyyate top section out.


----------



## RalphE (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe a separate Marvin fiberglass + Marvin Classic pruner head is the way to go?


----------



## imagineero (Jul 12, 2013)

I've got one of those 2" bull loper heads that go on the jameson fibreglass poles. I bought it nearly 3 years ago, and it's only been used once. It's a nice tool, it's just that I never seem to get any work that needs it. They're ideal for doing service drop clearance, especially since the jameson poles are fibreglass unlike the silky aluminum poles. Our service drops are coated here in aus so we get away with not using the foam filled poles. The bull lopper head is rated to 2", but realistically it's more suited to 1"~1 1/2". The sort of heights you need for that work are pretty easily achievable with a power pruner (pole saw) though, and beyond that height people don't want small diameter pruning so you're getting in the tree anyhow. 

Shaun


----------



## RalphE (Jul 12, 2013)

imagineero said:


> I've got one of those 2" bull loper heads that go on the jameson fibreglass poles. I bought it nearly 3 years ago, and it's only been used once. ............. - Shaun




Maybe you should sell me yours? I want use it to clean up the little snags that are too flimsy to cut with a pole saw blade. 

- Ralph


----------



## imagineero (Jul 12, 2013)

If you were in aus I'd be happy to give it to you. Shipping is ridiculous for us though. I think I paid $200+ for the head, but you guys get them for about $60.


----------



## RalphE (Jul 12, 2013)

imagineero said:


> If you were in aus I'd be happy to give it to you. Shipping is ridiculous for us though. I think I paid $200+ for the head, but you guys get them for about $60.



Oh... oh. I thought you were in Blue Ridge Mountains North Carolina....


----------



## joezilla11 (Jul 12, 2013)

+1 for Marvin


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 12, 2013)

I had to get one for my PP800 Stihl pole and the only one that fits is the one Stihl makes for it. $115:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## imagineero (Jul 13, 2013)

Fiskars makes a light duty extendable pruner/lopper called the pruning stik which extends out to 12'. It's not as heavy duty as the bull lopper heads, but you can pick them up for around $80, and it comes already mounted on an extendable stick. It's rated 1 1/4" but really useful only up to an inch. It's quite durable, super easy to use, and fast to extend/retract. It has no exterior rope. It's a real pleasure to use on light stuff because it's really light and easy to operate. The head can be rotated easily also, which makes it easy to do fine pruning. It's a great tool for the money and comes with a blade also. Might be just the thing you are looking for. Once it's too big for that little lopper head, it's big enough to saw with the blade.

Shaun


----------



## coltree (Jun 26, 2014)

ATH said:


> I have a hayate. I have a Corona head that I put on it. I modified the coupling to fit on the oval pole (squeezed the female end in a vise until it fit).
> 
> If the Silky pruner was available when I did that, I would have just started with that. I am pretty sure it will fit on either silky pole saw...call a retailer (Sherrill, Bailey's, Wesspur, Treestuff, Midwest Arborist Supplies, etc...) and ask.



Hey ATH, props for the mod. How is the Corona head holding up on the hayauchi pole? Does it bend the pole too much? Have you had a chance to compare it with other poles?


----------



## ATH (Jun 26, 2014)

I have used it on Fred Marvin poles. The Hayate pole is definitely stiffer...and heavier. I don't use it a ton, but it is nice when I do! I haven't used other big pruning heads. I do have a smaller fred marvin and I like that...but that is like comparing a top handle chainsaw to a 70-cc saw - different beasts.


----------

